# CLAMPZILLA JR



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Has anybody used Woodpecker's "Clampzilla"? Does it actually work as well and easily as advertised?

Today, I got the first (of what will undoubtedly be a dozen) e-mail advertisements for the *NEW* "Clampzilla Jr". The Junior version is sized more for standard cabinetry use. Unfortunately, this change resolves the rationalization I used to avoid buying the original "Clampzilla".

See, panel and cabinet door clamping are pet peeves for me. I know I should just be patient and careful and realize that the little bit of leveling I'm left with is not at all hard to do. But I'd like to believe there's a miracle, so-easy-even-I-can-use-it, tool out there that will relieve me of my annoyance.

So, somebody tell me it don't really work.

Otherwise, I'm just gonna have to admit I'm too cynical and cheap to spring for these "life-changing" wonders.

(Of course, the boss ain't never gonna approve the purchase, anyway. But, please, save me from myself.)


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Send me a BOATload of cash. I'll buy it, and let ya know. 

They are redoing a long made clamp, which itself has been reinvented, and remade, and can be made at home.

First I was aware of them ShopSmith was making, and selling them. I bought several when I worked for them in 82 through 85 at less than retail pricing. I still have some, and if I feel a glue up will be problematic, I use them. They act as caul, and helpful positioner all at once. So YES the concept works, it just needn't be that kind of $$$$$ to get it done.










Since then they have been redone, and sold by many companies where you use a Forstner, and drill out your own board, A 2×4 is most commonly used. Even ShopSmith offered them at a later time. Some like the pic below, you just patch the rubber/plastic cleat to the board, and don't even need to drill out your own holes.










If you really wanted to spend the crazy money I would suggest you buy some all metal Damston panel clamps, which remarkably cost less than the obscenely priced Woodpeck stuff.

https://www.rockler.com/damstom-38-in-panel-clamp-blue

Anyhow, NO I won't be buying any woodpeck clamps, thank you very much.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Holy moly$$$$$

My personal belief is that if you have to use that much force to get it flat, you need flatter wood and better joints.

For the price of one, you could buy 4pipe clamps. IMO a better investment.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... I m just gonna have to admit I m too cynical and *cheap* to spring for these "life-changing" wonders.
> 
> (Of course, the boss ain t never gonna *approve the purchase*, anyway. But, please, save me from myself.)
> - jdmaher


Sorry *jd* I did post a comment and came back and saw your footnote and realised I was grossly out of place… so I deleted it and left this appology.


----------

